
Ask HN: Did you experience any positive side-effects of the pandemics? - stared
The current pandemics gives a pause to many social activities. By necessity, many gatherings and classes were canceled; furthermore, remote work was introduced in many workplaces.<p>I would like to ask which things you found useful thanks to remote works, remote learning, or canceling other plans?<p>Did you discover new approaches, tools, or other things that you would like to share with others?<p>I mean both practical (e.g. &quot;it turned out that meetings were not useful&quot;, &quot;doing classes online makes it much easier to create re-usable materials&quot;) and other impressions &amp; reflections (e.g. &quot;it turned out that reading a book in my own place was more relaxing than skying in Italy&quot;, or &quot;it became socially acceptable to say to no parties&quot;).
======
solresol
I was recording a remote class (I often teach face-to-face), and decided to
put 5-second musical intro to it. So I composed some music for the first time
in close to a decade.

Also, I've discovered how lucrative it is to have clients in the USA when you
are in another country (Australia) that is going through a pandemic-driven
currency collapse. Every client has just given me a 10% pay rise.

------
staticautomatic
It's been a boon to my cooking by making me get creative with foods I make
infrequently, ingredients I don't often use, and stores I visit rarely. Bread
will go stale but you can stock up on flour and yeast! Store running out of
rice? How about cornmeal? That too? Buy masa at the bodega. Whole Foods
running out of beans? The Indian grocery store is still chock full of daal and
gigantic containers of shelf-stable ghee to boot.

------
Trias11
Discovering strategies to make money during down market. There are lots of
opportunities

~~~
Trias11
Essentially I playing index options. Either QQQ or OEX. They are high volume
and easy to buy at bid and sell at ask.

I like friday (option expiration day) where time premium is minimal and
correct guess will bring you 100%+. Incorrect guess will make you lose 100% :)

But the key is if you think that market is going down - you can monetize this
move.

------
iKevinShah
I discovered that my office isn't that far away. It is just that traffic made
you feel so. Also everyone is so concerned about hygiene and sanitizing
everything, feels good.

------
atarian
It's created a lot of awareness and peer pressure around hygiene, which I'm
very grateful for. I'm sure we've all caught that coworker or friend leaving
the bathroom without washing their hands or not covering their face when they
sneeze.

------
shahbaby
I discovered that bodyweight workouts at home are surprisingly good. It's not
a replacement for a gym workout but it's much better than doing nothing.

~~~
robotichead
What workouts are you currently doing?

